# Yarded up



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Watched deer this evening.
I haven't been seeing any deer, tonight I saw 17, a group of 5 bucks started it.
They just kept coming, needless to say I didn't get a shot too sick to make it out.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

ying6 said:


> Watched deer this evening.
> I haven't been seeing any deer, tonight I saw 17, a group of 5 bucks started it.
> They just kept coming, needless to say I didn't get a shot too sick to make it out.


get that muzzle loader ready an u got week to heal up. was any of those 5 bucks near the size u got last year


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I would have shot 1, definitely a mount but can't tell if it was as big as last year.
Hoping to feel well enough to fish as well.
Been a while with this sickness.
Can't hunt at all with the cough.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Address please, I'm not coughin !!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

There is a spot by one of my favorite fishing locations that had 25-30 deer feeding every day.
Crazy, haven't seen any racks but most of the time their heads are down.
Never see any deer anywhere else.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got a thing called the cough silencer. I don't know if they still make it but it works. Was sick one year with a cold and horrible cough. Cough into it and it seriously reduces the noise. Used it and still had deer moving around my stand.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting. The weather hasn't been very severe, but this is the time of year when deer will begin "yarding up", just like turkeys will begin "flocking up". 

I found your comment about having a hard time seeing racks because the deer's heads are always down intriguing. The one tip I've heard more than any other about hunting the late season is "hunt the food sources"!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

With the cold snap the deer are truly yarding up. I had 7 in my front yard last night. I went outside to get them out of the landscape and they just looked at me. I had to let a couple rounds go from my pistol to get them to leave. Yard rats!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

bobk said:


> With the cold snap the deer are truly yarding up. I had 7 in my front yard last night. I went outside to get them out of the landscape and they just looked at me. I had to let a couple rounds go from my pistol to get them to leave. Yard rats!


I sure hope you weren't shooting into any grass ?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> I sure hope you weren't shooting into any grass ?


Ha, Well played.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yikes, had them all start to come in.
Neighbor decides to sight in his muzzle loader.
There go the deer.
Bad timing!!!
See what happens the weekend
Could get interesting


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

ying6 said:


> Watched deer this evening.
> I haven't been seeing any deer, tonight I saw 17, a group of 5 bucks started it.
> They just kept coming, needless to say I didn't get a shot too sick to make it out.


I know the feeling. I have a property that I've hunted for the last 2 years that has way too many deer. It's about 300 acres in the city and I'm not sure if anyone has ever hunted it but me. I still have two tags id like to use on does out there but I can never seem to get the right set up where I can even draw on a nice doe. Too many stinkin eyes for any sort of movement. When I see one, I see 20...or even more. Might see if I can borrow the old mans crossbow. I feel like I won't need to move nearly as much with that and a few does need taken out of there in a bad way...probably more than a few...


----------

